# used lawn tractor



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm thinking about a Cub cadet (2008) I 1052 for my lawn. 42" cut with zero turn.

I have a pretty large hill but my yard is not that big. Roughly 1/3 acre. Any thoughts or concerns with this tractor?


I'm not sure if this is their light version of yard tractors.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Buck! I'm jealous big time. You must throw down some pictures the moment it hits your yard!


----------



## bucksfan (Jul 1, 2010)

What about the Husqvarna GTH2448T 48 CUT 

I think its a little more heavier duty and about the same price.

Like you Beam, I'm more intrigued by the Cub, but feel like the husq might last longer and be better suited for my application.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Move on to a Cub dealer.....don't make the box store mistake.

Scott


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have to agree. Not to nix the Husky, but from what I hear about the Cubs, they sound totally bomber.


----------

